# Everyone Watch Sportscenter @2am



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

There was a foul ball called that cause jerry hairison upset.Now you will see why we need instant replay challenges in baseball like they do in the NFL. Baseball is the only sport doesnt use instant replay. The NHL uses instant replay, The NFL uses instant replay, The NBA uses instant replay, The NCAA Basketball uses instant replay so why not baseball? If the dodgers win this game it would be the umpires gave em this game.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

They could have Instant replayed the guy that mauled the little kid the other day and stole his ball. Then kicked him out of the stadium...


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Im glad he spit on that umpire.And Orlando Brown was right for shoving that NFL referee.Dennis Rodman was right headbutting that NBA ref.Now the next cop gives me a ticket im gonna spit on his face. By the way the umps gave the dodgers the game.








Remember??


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Baseball is slow enough, but I think the biggest difference is you can have multiple men on base and a reversed call could throw the game into kaos, all the other sports can only have one outcome.If I reverse a call from foul to fair with runners on base do I assume how far the runners advance is it a single, double,triple is he going to hustle for a double.There are just to many unknowns for baseball.The umps are part of the game and mistakes do happen!!


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

rcbridge said:


> Baseball is slow enough, but I think the biggest difference is you can have multiple men on base and a reversed call could throw the game into kaos, all the other sports can only have one outcome.If I reverse a call from foul to fair with runners on base do I assume how far the runners advance is it a single, double,triple is he going to hustle for a double.There are just to many unknowns for baseball.The umps are part of the game and mistakes do happen!!


Thats why baseball needs an instant replay system like the NBA does,Heres how they should do it. If a dispute and the umpire missed it the crew chief goes into the dugout borrow a camera ask the director to show the replay then he should ask no more then twice to see it.After that its his call to overturn the call or not.


----------

